# Not included last month...why?



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I submitted a picture for February's contest, but it was not included among the entries.
Perhaps I didn't follow the proper procedure.

I've asked Admin about this twice, but, so far, no response.

How can I assure that my submission will be included in the March contest?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Double check. There will be a "you have already submitted a photo" message when you go into it.


----------

